# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Medio ambiente

## Victor martinez

En Lima y Provincias no existe vigilancia y control ambiental por parte del gobierno en terrenos rurales cerca estaciones de servicios  donde  el 98% alrededor de estos locales esta contaminado con productos químicos  provenientes de los derrames de combustible y lubricantes durante años,  la falta total de cuidado en el manejo de estos químicos ponen en riesgo la salud, el agua del subsuelo y campos de cultivo adyacentes.  
Por ejemplo los lugares mas contaminados  están en el Callao y  a lo largo de la carretera a   Ventanilla en donde  se encuentran las plantas industriales, depósitos de minerales  y terminales de combustibles,  el grado de contaminación del subsuelo es muy alto. Otro lugar donde a 1 metro de profundidad el olor a combustible es colosal a todo lo largo de la playa de Mollendo  aproximadamente 2 kilómetros frente a los reservorios de combustible.     Próximamente 
¿De qué manera el combustible fósil impacta sobre la sustentabilidad del ecosistema? _Escrito por Benjamin Aries _ Temas similares: Artículo: Agroquímicos repercuten en la salud y el medio ambiente Artículo: La Ley 30230 y su impacto en el medio ambiente Reino Unido: las abejas como bio-indicadores del medio ambiente Prácticas Agrícolas Compatibles con el Medio Ambiente Aprendamos a cuidar el medio ambiente

----------

